
Srinivasa Ramanujan - Elof
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Srinivasa_Ramanujan
======
nooyurrsdey
> During his short life, Ramanujan independently compiled nearly 3,900 results
> (mostly identities and equations). Many were completely novel; his original
> and highly unconventional results, such as the Ramanujan prime, the
> Ramanujan theta function, partition formulae and mock theta functions, have
> opened entire new areas of work and inspired a vast amount of further
> research. Nearly all his claims have now been proven correct. > ... > As
> late as 2011 and again in 2012, researchers continued to discover that mere
> comments in his writings about "simple properties" and "similar outputs" for
> certain findings were themselves profound and subtle number theory results
> that remained unsuspected until nearly a century after his death. > ... > Of
> his original letters, Hardy stated that a single look was enough to show
> they could only have been written by a mathematician of the highest calibre,
> comparing Ramanujan to mathematical geniuses such as Euler and Jacobi.

Pretty incredible work. Hats off to Mr Ramanujan.

